# Tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng nhà hàng tiệc cưới chuyên nghiệp – Top 4 model bán tốt nhất 2019



## adkytl (30 Tháng mười hai 2019)

*NHÀ THẦU CUNG CẤP & THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG (ĐẶT SÀN) DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, LG, SAMSUNG, PANASONIC*





​*Dòng máy lạnh thiết kế dạng tủ, công suất thường lớn dành cho văn phòng, nhà hàng hoặc căn hộ gia đình có diện tích phòng đặt lớn.*

- Thiết kế đẹp: Được thiết kế phù hợp với mọi không gian trang trí nội thất, kiểu dáng trang nhã sang trọng giống như  1 chiếc tủ thời trang góp phần tôn lên sự đẳng cấp của ông trình.

- Lưu lượng gió mạnh và rộng: Luồng không khí rộng và mạnh mẽ tăng sự thoải mái cho bạn, đạt hiệu suất cao khi kết hợp với dàn nóng công nghệ cao. Có khả năng làm mát phòng có không gian lớn, thổi gió xa và mát đều khắp phòng.

- Dễ di chuyển và lắp đặt: Có 4 hướng ra cho đường ống gas và ống thoát nước xả, giúp khả năng chọn vị trí lắp đặt được linh hoạt và hiệu quả hơn. Nhờ thiết kế mỏng (độ dày: 320mm), dễ dàng cho việc vận chuyển và lắp đặt.

- Tiết kiệm điện năng: Các dòng máy lạnh sử dụng công nghệ biến tần Inverter mang lại hiệu suất sử dụng năng lượng cao và tiết kiệm chi phí tiền điện 30 - 60%

- Dễ bảo trì bảo dưỡng: Chỉ cần tháo mặt nạ trước là có thể vệ sinh bộ trao đổi nhiệt một cách dễ dàng.






_Thích hợp cho không gian rộng, trần nhà cao như: Phòng khách căn hộ cao cấp, văn phòng, công ty, showroom, hội trường, nhà hàng..._​
Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều thương hiệu *máy lạnh tủ đứng* có nguồn gốc xuất xứ khác nhau, nhưng khách hàng ưa chuộng nhất vẫn là sản phẩm chất lượng tốt nhất có nguồn gốc xuất xứ tại Thái Lan. Điển hình cho các dòng *máy lạnh tủ đứng Thái Lan* bao gồm


*✤MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG LG*






Công suất 2.5HP (Ngựa) - APUQ24GS1A3 >> Giá: *23.500.000đ*
Công suất 3.0HP (Ngựa) – APUQ24GS1A3 >> Giá: *27.500.000đ*
Công suất 5.0HP (Ngựa) – APUQ24GS1A3 >> Giá: *38.500.000đ*
Công suất 10HP (Ngựa) -  APUQ100LFA0 >> Giá: *69.000.000đ*

*✤MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN*






Công suất 2.0HP (Ngựa) – FVA50AMVM >> Giá: *32.400.000đ*
Công suất 2.5HP (Ngựa) – FVA60AMVM >> Giá: *37.900.000đ*
Công suất 3.0HP (Ngựa) – FVA71AMVM >> Giá: *41.900.000đ*
Công suất 4.0HP (Ngựa) -  FVA100AMVM >> Giá: *49.300.000đ*
Công suất 5.0HP (Ngựa) -  FVA125AMVM >> Giá: *53.600.000đ*
Công suất 6.0HP (Ngựa) -  FVA140AMVM >> Giá: *58.300.000đ*

*✤MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG SAMSUNG*






Công suất 3.0HP (Ngựa) - AF28FVDAWKNST >> Giá: *59.800.000đ*
Công suất 5.0HP (Ngựa) - AC048KXADGC >> Giá: *54.000.000đ*

*✤MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG MITSUBISHI HEAVY*






Công suất 3.0HP (Ngựa) – FDF71VD1/FDC71VNP >> Giá: *51.700.000đ*
Công suất 4.0HP (Ngựa) – FDF100VD2/FDC90VNP >> Giá: *60.000.000đ*
Công suất 5.0HP (Ngựa) – FDF100VD2/FDC100VNP >> Giá: *64.500.000đ*

*Công ty điện lạnh Ánh Sao - Maylanhanhsao.com* - Nhận tư vấn thiết kế & lắp đặt hệ thống lạnh cho căn hộ dân dụng, chung cư cao cấp, tòa nhà văn phòng, các trung tâm tiệc cưới, trung tâm mua sắm, nhà hàng, quán ăn, quán cafe, shop quần áo, các công trình đang xây dựng,...Chúng tôi cung cấp máy lạnh tủ đứng đến từ những thương hiệu lớn như Daikin, Mitsubishi, Toshiba, LG, Panasonic, Samsung,...giá tốt nhất tại thị trường miền Nam.

Hotline tư vấn 24/7, luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ quý khách hàng

*Hỗ trợ mua hàng - báo giá nhanh: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền*
*Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật - lắp đặt: 0909 400 608 Mr Việt*​*Với trên 10 năm kinh nghiệm trong việc tư vấn & thiết kế nhằm đưa ra giải pháp hiệu quả với mức phí tiết kiệm nhất. *

Các hạng mục bao gồm:

Tư vấn & Thiết kế hệ thống lạnh dân dụng, thương mại và công nghiệp.
Tư vấn & Thiết kế hệ thống lạnh cho công trình nhà ở, nhà xưởng, bệnh viện, trung tâm thương mại...
Tư vấn & Thiết kế bản vẽ sơ bộ, bản vẽ thi công, lập dự toán báo giá sơ bộ. 






Với đội ngũ kỹ sư điện lạnh được đào tạo chuyên môn, giám sát thi công công trình trung thực và có năng lực, nhiều năm qua, *Điện lạnh Ánh Sao hiện đang là nhà thầu cung cấp *rất nhiều* giải pháp điều hòa không khí cho công trình* trên cả nước và để lại niềm tin cũng như sự hài lòng đối với những khách hàng đã từng sử dụng dịch vụ do *Ánh Sao *cung cấp.

Nếu bạn chưa tìm được nhà thầu công trình uy tín hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn những dịch vụ phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của mình. Dù nhu cầu của bạn là sử dụng trong gia đình nhỏ hay công trình lớn chúng tôi cũng có đầy đủ những sản phẩm dành cho bạn.

*Công ty TNHH Thương Mai & Dịch Vụ Ánh Sao*

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*

_Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH3 5, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM_
_VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp_
_HOTLINE: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền - 0909 400 608 Mr Việt_
_Email báo giá chi tiết:_ _maylanhanhsao@gmail.com_
_WEBSITE:_ *maylanhanhsao.com*


----------

